# Myrtle



## DKMD (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's another attempt on my part to use the 'coco sticks' on a finial. This is a small myrtle form with blackwood accents. It's about 4" across and finished with antique oil.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions appreciated as always.

[attachment=11184][attachment=11185]


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous form- love the wood combo- don't see the sticks on this one. Last one OK but this one --no . Love the Myrtle and black finial.

Remember source- non turning flat head..........:dash2::dash2:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks great Doc ! Myrtle to me is a tough wood to make look good unless its a burl. You did this piece proud 
Scott


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks really nice I like it!


----------



## drycreek (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't like it, I think you need to put it in my trash.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 26, 2012)

I like the sticks. As always, beautiful shape !


----------

